# Crop Harvest Report



## heyblue52 (Sep 30, 2003)

Any information on the progress of the crop harvest in Southeastern ND. Anyone know if the corn harvest has started?


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

was out and only a few people limited opener in SE ND. Row Crops still on (corn and SunFlowers)


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Beans about 75% done, corn hardly started. In extreme SE ND they may have to wait for the ground to freeze because of mud. The deer will love that.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

englishpointer said:


> was out and only a few people limited opener in SE ND. Row Crops still on (corn and SunFlowers)


I can attest to that! Lots and lots of crop standing, and lots and lots of water. 

(and someone forgot the gore-tex boots) :x


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Beans were about 25% done where I was. Lot's of water & Corn...Should be a lot better by Deer opener!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

We have been lifting sugar beets and its amazing how many pheasants are in the beets???. I didnt know they liked beets or maybe its the thick cover of the greens.


----------



## heyblue52 (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys. Looks like we're gonna be in for more hunting in the tall stuff again this year. We're headed to Oakes this week. Guess we'll carry our mud bog boots too.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

heyblue52,

Oakes is dry. You wont need your "mud bog boots".......shoot straight


----------

